# UNITED BRITISH S.S.Co./COURT LINE SHIP MODEL.



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello all,
I have decided to take up ship modeling, and as a beginner I look foreward in the future to posting a few threads seeking your advice.
I have decided to build a tramp steamer, while surfing the net I came across a model of the FRAMLINGTON COURT built in 1924 on display at the NMM. I contacted the nmm with a view to obtain a set of plans, but as they have the builders original plans, they do not do a scaled down version,I have tried several museums and one university without success, I would wellcome any advice on where to obtain a set of plans,or if anyone has a set of plans they wish to sell relating to any court line ship (circa) 1920-1940, or any other british merchantman of the same period.
Brgs, Tom.


----------



## lazyjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

I once went into getting the lines and general deck layouts of the SS Clan Sutherland from the NMM. As you say, they hold the builders plans. 
Unless somebody has already got the full scale plans and derived model plans for them, then you will have to do it. 
I found the behind the scenes people very helpful, they were happy to select only the plans I needed, not the whole shebang.
On the other hand you could fake the hull lines and just purchase general hull layout plans/photographs.
It depends how accurate you want to be. 
1) Check with 'Shipbuilder' in the model forum, he makes one ship per month!
2) search the web for 'model ship plans' and purchase on line.
Best of luck! and please don't forget to update us all on your progress.


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi, Trapplet In Cornwall Have Plans Of A Fort Class Tramp Steamer, Also A Liberty And Victory Ship, Approx 36 Inches Long, Highly Detailed Plans Around £15, I Think, Ss Blackheath A Tramp Steamer Of Watts Watts And Co Built Just Around 1937, WWW.TRAPLETT.COM


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

*u.b.s.s.co/court line*

Hello LAZYJOHN,
Thankyou for the information, I may have to resort to either one of your suggestions, but in the meantime I have three other(doubtfull)
lines of inquiry "plans split between three museums"
will keep you updated.
Kind Regards,
Tom.


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

*u.b.s.s.co/court line*

Hello STORES,
Thankyou for pointing me to TRAPLET.COM the S.S.BLACKHEATH
164668 london 1936, is a possability but in all fairness I am of a mind to keep to a straight stem-counter stern model.
LIBERTY & VICTORY ships no doubt the saviour of these islands in those dark days are of welded hulls, I wish to keep to a rivited hull.
once again thankyou for your concideration,will keep you updated.
Kind Regards,
Tom.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I built FRAMLINGTON COURT a couple of years ago, but I only make small ones and did not have a lines plan, so guessed at the shape, but all that type were pretty similar. I get most of my plans from ancient technical journals like Shipbuilding & Shipping Record, but they are all small, although some are fold-out!
Bob


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

*u.b.s.s.co/court line*

Hello, SHIPBUILDER,
You are right in what you say they are similer, the ship I would like to 
build is the SINNINGTON COURT, that is why plans for the FRAMLINGTON COURT could be used to build her with a few alterations to some of the deck fixtures and fittings.
Let me take this opportunity to thankyou for your advice and to commend you on your outstanding shipbuilding ability.
Kind Regards,
Tom.


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi Tom,
I made three voyages in Dallington Court 1945/46 -she was one of the 
class which you intend to model.
Details which can be missed are that the seamen's accomodation is in
the bows so there are small ventilators on the foc'sle head -also bogey
chimneys as we had coal bogey fires in the cabins for heating.
Also no safety rails on the mast tables - it was hazardous when working
aloft.
Regards
Stan


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

*u.b.s.s.co/court line*

Hello, Stan
Thank you for the information, what fond memories you must have
of sailing on ships of a bygone- era.
Still a few rogue mines floating around in them days.
Kind Regards,
Tom.


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

*Plans*

If there is a printing shop near you they could reduce/enlarge your drawings to any scale from plans as required. Luckily here in Aberdeen we have printers who can do wizardy with drawings etc. at reasonable cost.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Plans enlarge quite well, but the problem here may be the lack of a lines plan. I usually guess at the lines or use a similar ship and adapt them. I suppose the problem originates from the fact that lines plans were often drawn at 4'=1" and that make them enormous for even a medium sized ship and if you are getting them from the National Maritime Museum, the size really heaps on the £s!
Here is the good old HANNINGTON COURT - they were all very similar
Bob


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

*u.b.s.s.co/court line*

Hello all,
There seems to be a change to my opening thread,set out below is an update,
While the nmm hold the builders model ie, framlington court, the plans collection of napier & miller do not form part of the museums holdings, the plans for the ships this firm built between 1908-1930
are held at the business records centre glasgow university
(www.gla.ac.uk) set out below is their reply.
"i am afraid very few napier & miller plans survive, all we have for 
framlington court is a capacity plan, while I have managed to identify four sister ships built byWORKMAN CLARK in belfast (arlington court (1924) (barrington court (1924) (errington court(1925) and jevington court(1925) the RNA reveals that no plans have servived for workman clark ships. frustratingly, our court line collection does not contain any plans either." I then made inquires to (glasgow city archives) (tyne and wear archives, durham county record office, national maritime museum & the discovery museum) relating to rossington court, aldington court, & uffington court. all to no avail, I have been surfing the net without success, so I am at this stage stuck. my thanks to JAPOTTINGER and SHIPBUILDER for your advice.
Regards to all,
Tom.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Here is part of the plan of HANNINGTON COURT. Plenty of tramp steamer plans of this era around, but not many lines plans. This one was built by J. Piestman, Sunderland, and is very similar to FRAMLINGTON COURT. As they all had a similar shape, lack of an individual lines plan does not matter all that much, as one lines plan more or less covers the lot!
Bob


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

*u.b.s.s.co/court line*

Hello SHIPBUILDER,
Thank you for sending the part plan and your advice.
Best Regards,
Tom.


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

gretaston said:


> Hello all,
> There seems to be a change to my opening thread,set out below is an update,
> While the nmm hold the builders model ie, framlington court, the plans collection of napier & miller do not form part of the museums holdings, the plans for the ships this firm built between 1908-1930
> are held at the business records centre glasgow university
> ...


Recived this e-mail on 24/06/2011
Thank you for your e-mail of march 2011. please accept my apologies for the delay in replying to you. Im afraid your e-mail was overlooked due to the number of enquiries we receive.

we hold the following plans for the rossington court:

ucs2/120/631/1 - general arrangement: profile and decks
ucs2/120/631/2 - profile and decks
" " " 1/3 - rigging
" " " 1/4 - midship section
" " " 1/5 - shell expansion
" " " 1/6 - docking plan
" " " 1/7 - pumping arrangements
" " " 1/8 - auxiliary steam pipes
" " " 1/9 - galley and stove funnels
" " " 1/10 - body plan
ucs2/120/630/1 - displacement scale (for nos, 630, 631, and 637)

lyne crawford
archivist, glasgow life.

archives and special collections
mitchell library
north street
glasgow
G3 7DN

www. glasgowlife.org.uk

I am posting this as it may be of interest to other S.N. members, it is to late for me as the hull I am building is to far advanced and I am pleased with its progress useing plans of the BLACKHEATH, HANNINGTON COURT, and a print from the NMM of FRAMLINGTON COURT all enlarged to a scale of 1:96.
my thanks to STAN MAYES, STORES,LAZY JOHN, SHIPBUILDER, & JAPOTTINGER.
Regards, Tom.


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Most of the prewar Court Line ships were built during the 1920's unlike the model of Hannington Court built 1912.
Dallington Court in which I made three voyages had a raised foc'sle then was
flush decked to the poop.
The model is a three island ship with raised foc'sle -raised midship deck and
raised poop.


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

stan mayes said:


> Most of the prewar Court Line ships were built during the 1920's unlike the model of Hannington Court built 1912.
> Dallington Court in which I made three voyages had a raised foc'sle then was
> flush decked to the poop.
> The model is a three island ship with raised foc'sle -raised midship deck and
> raised poop.


Hello, Stan,
thank you for the information, just been looking at a photo of DALLINGTON COURT, a fine looking ship and after a service life of 34 years plowing the sea's and oceans of the world, she was a testement to british shipbuilding and to the hardy men who sailed on her.
Regards, Tom.


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Hello Tom,
Dallington Court - Court Line - her owners were registered as

Framlington Syndicate Ltd who I believe were a consortium of
Masters and Chief Engineers who owned shares in the company...
If so, then that explains why she was a bad ship for overtime...
Regards,
Stan
The rich get richer!!


----------



## the xeal (Dec 4, 2006)

*Hi Stan good to know your well m8*

One i built a few years ago No introduction needed and not a miniture my last trip 4yrs long Regards all xeal. R.M.S. TITANIC.


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello All,I have planked the focsle and poop deck of this model,ie sinnington court, guided by a print of a sister ship framlington court,
it shows focsle, poop, wheelhouse, chartroom, ect and boat deck all planked, but the main deck is not planked, several models of ships of the same era shown on s.n. also have no planking on the main deck,
does this apply also to the sinnington court, I myself was under the opinion that the whole deck was planked on most merchantmen built in the twenties, I whould greatly appreciate your views on this matter.
Kind Regards,
Gretaston.

remember one volunteer is worth ten pressed men.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

The plans of HANNINGTON COURT (1912) show that the maindeck is plated. The plating is shown clearly. The only planked areas are forecastle , boat deck, bridge deck, monkey island. Even the raised poop is plated on top.

Most likely they were all the same for that era.

Bob


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

Shipbuilder said:


> The plans of HANNINGTON COURT (1912) show that the maindeck is plated. The plating is shown clearly. The only planked areas are forecastle , boat deck, bridge deck, monkey island. Even the raised poop is plated on top.
> 
> Most likely they were all the same for that era.
> 
> Bob


Thank you BOB, I must confess I compleatly overlooked the HANNINTON COURT, you are right the plating is clearly shown, thanks to your help I can carry on.
Best Regards,
Tom.


----------

